# Replacement drive axle seals? Where can I buy these?



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

Do the clutch, replacing the axles, etc on my 93 sentra 1.6 manual and am having a hard time finding some replacement axle seals for where they go into the transmission online. 

Does anyone where I can find a set online for a reasonable price? Or maybe what they would be called at autozone, oriellys, etc? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They can be called "drive axle seals" or "differential seals." Just get them from Nissan; they usually cost under $10 each. If you don't want to go to your local Nissan dealer, there are a number of online dealers, such as Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com and Nissan Parts Deal - Lowest Price for Genuine Nissan Parts.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ancient thread I know, but, I was looking for a parts source for my car and this thread popped up. Thank you for the info on where to find the parts smj999smj!


----------

